# Mountain Fire Pieris



## cherylmol (Jul 12, 2006)

We planted three of these bushes last year. Two survived the winter but one didn't. We replaced it with a new one this year. Now I see that a different one has brown leaves at the base of the plant and that the leaves are very droopy. I watered it yesterday but it hasn't responded. Any ideas what the problem is?


----------



## treeseer (Jul 12, 2006)

These are native to rocky soil, and do NOT tolerate poor drainage. Break up the soil outside of the planting area so water can move. Let soil dry between waterings. See Planting in the link below.


----------



## woodville (Jul 12, 2006)

Dig down around the plant and feel how much moisture is in the soil. You might be over watering it, looking at the inpatients thay look very happy and thay need lots of water. If it's a lack of water it will respond almost immediately after watering.


----------



## Thillmaine (Jul 28, 2006)

Any sort of hybridization aka 'mountain fire' weakens plant genetics. Otherwise abide by above posts.


----------

